# Rem. 760 front sight removal



## deadend (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how the front sights on a 760 are affixed and what is involved in removing it?  I removed the rear sight for scope clearance and would like to lose the front while I'm at it.

Thanks.....


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 3, 2007)

Two kinds.  One, has the sight pin mounted in a dovetail.  Take a small tap and small hammer and drift the sight pin to one side.  There will be two screws under the  pin that you can screw out to remove the sight block.  The other is just help on by the two screws, remove them and the sight will easily come off.  For looks, you may want to get two filler screws and put them back in the screw holes to look cleaner


----------



## Mountain Hunter (Aug 4, 2007)

*760 Front Sight*

Don't know this for sure but depending on how old your gun is, some of the front sights were silver soldered on.  The fellow who knows for sure is Gun Docc because I had him shorten the barrel on a Model 760 that I own that was made in the 1950's and I recall him telling me this.  Actually he gave me the piece of barrel he took off and I remember seeing the bluing being discolored where he took the sight off.


----------



## deadend (Aug 4, 2007)

I removed the dovetailed sight from the base and there are no screws just a small (approx. 3/32") hole.  I believe it must be soldered on.  I guess I'll have to have a pro look at this unless someone has a good suggestion for romoving it.


----------

